# Flaming Gorge Burbot Fishing From Shore



## jjdog0313 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey all, My family is taking a trip out to the Gorge in August and I was wondering if anyone has ever fished for Burbot from shore and if so how?
We will be staying by Dutch John at Flaming Gorge Resort if anyone knows of a good place for us to fish.
Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

That's going to be a rough go. The very significant majority of burbot are on the northern end of the lake, in Wyoming, where they were illegally stocked. There are some fish that have made it as far as the dam but much much lower numbers.

If I were you, I'd buy a second pole permit.

I'd put one pole about 20' down with a piece of sucker meat on a rocky point. Then I'd use the other to actually catch some fish. 

Who knows, maybe you'll get lucky.


----------



## jjdog0313 (Jul 22, 2013)

Dodger,
Thanks for your reply. I like your idea! I think I will go with that and let you know what happens.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Good luck! I hope you get one. Let us know how you do.


----------



## troller (Jun 27, 2013)

You can catch Burbot all year long, But they are in shallower water during the colder times of the year. Mid summer they are down 80 to 150 feet,﻿ spring fall and winter fish in 40 feet.
Flaming Gorge Burbot Fishing


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I didn't mention it but you need to fish at night! The burbot come up out of the deep at night.


----------

